# 135g w/75g sump build start to finish PICS



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Picked up the tank and stand used for $475








My daughter wanted to show how big the tank was!








This was the overflow that came with the tank, but I didn't like the blue and was going to put in a second one....so...








I cut it out!!


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

These are the sterilite containers I am using for my filtration.








This is the 75 I am using as my sump.








The main tank is in my office and the sump is in the utility room behind the tank.








I had to cut a hole for the drains/return to and from the sump.


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

These are the custom made acrylic overflows I had made.








I had to have some help from Mike at Fish Freaks to drill the second overflow drain.
























I then siliconed in the overflows


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

This is my custom spraybar that runs the entire distance of the tank








It is drilled at every 1 inch along 4 feet of the bar








I painted the background black with latex paint








The spraybar was also painted
















All painted and looking pretty


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a view of the overflow doing its job








Here are the drain/return lines under the tank








This is the finished sump. return pump is a mag12, heaters are a 300w and a 250w








This is how the water flows from drawer to drawer. The top drawer is filter pad, the second is filter pad/floss, third is eheim substrat pro and seachem matrix, fourth is pot scrubbies








I stopped at the local landscaping yard for some granite boulders


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Finished views
















Livestock!!!

























Current inhabitants of the 135 include:

8x kigoma frontosa
2x reganochromis calliurus
4x gnathochromis premaxillaris
6x orange altolamprologus compressiceps
5x paracyprichromis nigripinnis

Inhabitants of the 75 sump include:
1 breeding pair of bristlenose plecos and their offspring (too many to count!)

Hope you all enjoy! Any questions? Ask away!!


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking great mate. 
Keep it up!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice build, a 3D background would be killer on that!


----------



## chptunes (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome work! Thanks for sharing your project here.

Everything looks great! I like the way you finished up the aquascaping too. The only thing I might have done differently is the substrate.. I would have used all white pool filter sand. The big/few rocks look cool, and I like solid color paints for backgrounds.

Thumbs up!!


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Verra nice! I gotta agree with chptunes -- I love the natural look from the handful of large boulders, and the black background just fades away, leaving a very "open" look to the tank. If/when I get a big tank I may have to take notes from yours. 3D backgrounds can look very cool, but you don't get the "open lake" feel that your tank has from them.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I see what you mean about the "Open Lake" feel Rick, it is true, I went back to see the picture and I experienced the vision until you see the substrate stop at the black panel. Maybe a half tall 3d background would enhance that effect? Or perhaps some rocks to help the illusion and cover the definitive line between substrate and black panel? I don't know but I definitely do see the potential! Nonetheless, good job Pdandy88 :thumb:


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the compliments. This tank is in its young stages and has much room to improve. I will keep updates coming!


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoy it! But doesn't having the pot scrubbies underwater the defeat the purpose of the whole wet/dry?


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

I was just using them as more of a bio media to grow the bacteria on, not so much as a wet/dry.


----------

